# Wedges



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I am thinking about getting new wedges. For sure a 56° and possibly a 52°. I am interested in your advice as far as a particular manufacturer and why that manufacturer and maybe certain things I should look for when making a choice on wedges. Serious advice or opinions only please. Thanks!

On a side note, I was thinking about the CG15 Zip Groove wedges at one time but heard that after 70 of so shots with it, the secondary zip grooves, as opposed to deeper, wider main grooves, begin to wear quickly and then basically becomes your normal wedge we're all used to. Can someone confirm this? I know Cleveland's website says after 1000 sand shots, the color fades but the laser-milled grooves remain. That may be some lawyer talk there though! Yes, the grooves remain, but are they as effective or effective at all after the 1000 sand shots? For those who have a first hand opinion, please give me your thoughts.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

centaur said:


> I am thinking about getting new wedges. For sure a 56° and possibly a 52°. I am interested in your advice as far as a particular manufacturer and why that manufacturer and maybe certain things I should look for when making a choice on wedges. Serious advice or opinions only please. Thanks!
> 
> On a side note, I was thinking about the CG15 Zip Groove wedges at one time but heard that after 70 of so shots with it, the secondary zip grooves, as opposed to deeper, wider main grooves, begin to wear quickly and then basically becomes your normal wedge we're all used to. Can someone confirm this? I know Cleveland's website says after 1000 sand shots, the color fades but the laser-milled grooves remain. That may be some lawyer talk there though! Yes, the grooves remain, but are they as effective or effective at all after the 1000 sand shots? For those who have a first hand opinion, please give me your thoughts.


Go to the golf Galaxy web site and look at Tommy Watson/Adams or contatact Gatonet here on the forum


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

pay attention to the bounce and get wedges with a bounce appropriate for the conditions you usually play in, and your swing
Golf Wedge Bounce | The Bounce Angle Of Your Wedges


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes read that article or even talk to you local clubs pro to get some advice like all golf clubs you could go spend big$$$$$ for the top of the range club but that might not suit you or your course.


----------

